# 600w mars hydro 192x3 first led grow



## OdysseyGrower (Mar 28, 2015)

hey I'm new to the site and thought I would post my led grow progress so far cheers.

strains:

OG Ghost Train Haze #1 fem from rare dankness stativa dom
StarBud fem from Hortilabs indica dom

soil used:

miracle gro organic choice potting mix 2/3 "good for one month of nutes"
coco coir 1/3
6cups perlite

3gal pots

Nutrients:

GH flora series
GH flora nectar pineapple
GH cal-magic
AN bud candy

transplant day1
og ght #1






starbud






day5
og gth #1






starbud






day8
og gth #1






starbud






day12
og gth #1






starbud






day15
og gth #1 & starbud






few more pics coming.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Mar 28, 2015)

day19
og gth #1











starbud











day21
og gth #1






starbud






thats my progress so far, more to come. feel free to comment or leave suggestions.
Thanks for looking Odysseygrower


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 28, 2015)

They look good dude, no nutes so far yet you said?
Im on my first grow but Ill def follow this


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Mar 28, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> They look good dude, no nutes so far yet you said?
> Im on my first grow but Ill def follow this


naw, nutes come next week. will post what i use, and thanks. i'm very happy with the node spacing.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Mar 29, 2015)

just gave them their first topping.
day 24


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Apr 2, 2015)

day 28

starting to branch out


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Apr 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking good mate keep up the good work


thanks man 
just checked on them and damn it smells like skunk in the room, must have gotten a killer starbud pheno if it smells that good in veg.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Apr 4, 2015)

day 30 starting LST on lower branches using pipe cleaners.
starbud






og gth #1


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

nice journal. nice pick on hybrids. i got a mars 900 i love atm. see how the yeilds roll n see whats good then....


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Apr 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice journal. nice pick on hybrids. i got a mars 900 i love atm. see how the yeilds roll n see whats good then....


thanks. just feed them for the first time, 20ml cal magic, 10ml micro,5ml bloom 5ml grow. 3gal water was about 500ppm. i went weak cause miricale grow soil is normally a hot mix.
time will tell if i burnt them.

i normally use pro mix, just messing around with other soils.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Apr 30, 2015)

well my iphone drowned so i lost 20 days worth of pics. anyways about to flip into flower. day 50 startbud left-- og gth#1 right
made a 3x3 scrog net. been working the branches out lst'd. going to put them under the net tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 1, 2015)

looking good bro now the fun starts


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 1, 2015)

under the net, let the stretching begin. day 1 flower


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 3, 2015)

day 3 flower, just a peak before bed. seems to have recovered fine from the net. will tuck the branches under the net for the next two weeks, then lollipop them to the bottom of the net.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 8, 2015)

well got my clones finished. i love my new cloner i built.
















also tucked the branches again under the net, day 7 flower


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 9, 2015)

just germinated Mango Tango elemental seeds and blueberry truthband humboldt seeds ,some free bees i got.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 10, 2015)

day 9 flower


----------



## kimoolos (May 14, 2015)

Subbed. Yeah I see where you're saying my grow is like a "mini-me" of yours. Your plants are looking great!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 14, 2015)

thanks man. more pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 16, 2015)

day 15 flower,lollipop done


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 16, 2015)

last week of 2-2-2 flower transition nutes. about 1k ppm
also watering with calmag/molasses/ro water between nute feedings.
1tsp cal mag 1tsp molasses 1gal ro water.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 19, 2015)

day 18 flower, starting to kick in gear now.



















about it so far.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 21, 2015)

day 20 some starbud frost happening


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2015)

Those Mars LEDs are awesome hey, I had a 900w in my box but it was way too powerful so got rid of it, I'd love a 600w instead. Good work with your girl mate, looking nice


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 22, 2015)

hey thanks bro. 

day 21 flower

3-2-1 flower nutes at half strength for twice a week feeding now.
also just added Co2.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 22, 2015)

my veg room should be finished tomorrow.

just got a sun blaze 44 t5 ho blue 6500k veg.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 23, 2015)

Looking great won't be long till them girls start packing on the weight I love the change from week 4-8 I get amazed every grow keep up the great job and sure you will be well rewarded in the end


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 23, 2015)

hey thanks man. cant wait to finish it.
as you can see starbud on the left side does not scrog the best. unlike the og ghost train haze, wich is going nuts on the right side of the net.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 24, 2015)

day 23 flower looking good.







clones just transplanted into smart pots 3gal.
fox farm ocean forest soil 2/3
coco coir 1/3


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 24, 2015)

the og ghost train haze smells like orange juice over pine nuts. wow I cant wait to try some.


----------



## RoDDin (May 25, 2015)

Subbed. Using a mars 900 n so far it really good. =D


----------



## RoDDin (May 25, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Those Mars LEDs are awesome hey, I had a 900w in my box but it was way too powerful so got rid of it, I'd love a 600w instead. Good work with your girl mate, looking nice


Bro, what did u mean when u said it was too strong? Curious to know. =>


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 25, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Subbed. Using a mars 900 n so far it really good. =D


yeah got my reflector series before the mars 2 came out. i would have liked to get the 700 or 2 of them for my space.
so far no complaints about mine. guess i will see when the yield comes in.

i got mine from watching Colorado's finest on youtube. his plants looked great.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Bro, what did u mean when u said it was too strong? Curious to know. =>


It started bleaching the tops of my plants man. I've only got about 2.5ft of height to work with in a small insulated box so it was just too close. If I had 4-5ft I would use it for sure!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 28, 2015)

day 27 flower






more pics tomorrow with the light off.


----------



## kimoolos (May 28, 2015)

Looking real good man!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 31, 2015)

kimoolos said:


> Looking real good man!


thanks bro.


day 30 flower







og gth frost shot


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking good the next month is going to be good when they put on all there weight keep up the good work


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sweet grow


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking good the next month is going to be good when they put on all there weight keep up the good work


 thanks bro



Traxx187 said:


> Sweet grow


 thanks


day 37 flower
Starbud frost shot






and more


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 14, 2015)

day 44 flower
both






starbud






og gth






getting closer


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice and frosty few more weeks and she will be awesome


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Very nice and frosty few more weeks and she will be awesome


thanks bro . yeah i can't wait.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 16, 2015)

This is with the Mars I? I just bought a 900W Mars II. Looks like I'm going to be very happy with results! Great grow so far. I'll be following this one. Keep up the nice work!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 16, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> This is with the Mars I? I just bought a 900W Mars II. Looks like I'm going to be very happy with results! Great grow so far. I'll be following this one. Keep up the nice work!


naw it's the reflector series. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 22, 2015)

this was friday day 49 flower






that is all for now, better pics soon.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 23, 2015)

day 52 flower

starbud











og ghost train haze






both







looking good, Starbud will be starting the flush at day 56 it looks like.
og gth is little bit behind as expected.


----------



## kimoolos (Jun 24, 2015)

Putting on some mass! Nice!


----------



## Six9 (Jun 24, 2015)

Dang OP very frosty, that's nice


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 24, 2015)

kimoolos said:


> Putting on some mass! Nice!


thanks bro



Six9 said:


> Dang OP very frosty, that's nice


thanks man, yeah Starbud is a frost monster. og gth is catching up too.


----------



## Six9 (Jun 24, 2015)

OP the handiwork is impressive. So you built your own cloning deal, not sure what they're called. You're germinating from seed in solo cups or what's going on there? And what are the dimensions of box you built? Really really interested in the scrog, I see what went into it not sure on pipe diameter. Can you recommend parts for a 3' x 3' scrog? subbed..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2015)

Top stuff Odyssey, some really nice plants you got there, frosty as fuck


----------



## GrowinWizer10 (Jun 25, 2015)

nice plants i must say these are fattening up real nice in the end keep posting i wanna see the fniished product


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 25, 2015)

Six9 said:


> OP the handiwork is impressive. So you built your own cloning deal, not sure what they're called. You're germinating from seed in solo cups or what's going on there? And what are the dimensions of box you built? Really really interested in the scrog, I see what went into it not sure on pipe diameter. Can you recommend parts for a 3' x 3' scrog? subbed..


it is a dwc cloner with 4 10inch air stones and a 275gph air pump. the black tub is a concrete mixing tub from home depot like 5$.
I started my seeds in just promix in a 6x1inch seed starter, solo cups were clones for friends.
my room is 4'x8'x7' made it from 2x2 and the reflective sheeting from home depot costed about 90 bucks.
scrog net is 3.5x3.5 when i measured it with fittings. its 1" pipe with twine i tied on. but next time i will use trelliss netting from walmart 3$ and just zip tie on tight.
also the og gth is starting to fall over so a top net would be nice.



eastcoastmo said:


> Top stuff Odyssey, some really nice plants you got there, frosty as fuck


thanks man!



GrowinWizer10 said:


> nice plants i must say these are fattening up real nice in the end keep posting i wanna see the fniished product


thanks, i will do updates friday day 56 check my *trichomes* for amber


----------



## Six9 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks OP for the info, I def want to try scrog, this gives me a shopping list. very cool


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 25, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Thanks OP for the info, I def want to try scrog, this gives me a shopping list. very cool


no problem, if you need any help just post or pm.
scrog is great for small spaces like mine. gonna do 4 plants this time to lesson my veg time, and hopefully get 1 more led for a full room soon.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 26, 2015)

day 56 flower

og gth











both






well starbud is milky clear, gonna cut at about 65 days it looks like, and the og gth is still clear.
little bit more to go


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 26, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> naw it's the reflector series. thanks for the kind words.


Well, that gives me some hope, your buds look great. I'm one week into flower with mine (100x3 in a 2'x4' space over two plants), and for various reasons the grow has been kind of weak. It's a long story, but I have heat issues in the space and thought I could get away with a summer indoor by running LEDs at night... but I won't be doing it again. 

We're at the beginning of what is predicted to be a 10+ day heat wave, I have no AC, so this is sort of a torture test for the plants. That said, the grow space is only running at about 2 degrees warmer than the ambient temp of the room its in, which is pretty impressive (the problem is the room was 87 degrees at 10pm when the lights come on tonight, and its going to be hotter tomorrow...).

My grow this time around is not a fair test of any light, since heat will be the greatest limiting factor. Its good to see that the reflector series can make some buds, given the right environment. 

Thanks for sharing your grow.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 27, 2015)

I use LED's and we have been in a heat wave lately, last night was almost unbearable I had to turn all lights to half power. I have been giving them protekt so hopefully they can take these heat swings without too much loss.


----------



## Doc GreenThumbs (Jun 27, 2015)

Instead of tying them down you can also super crop, works very well. Don't go over board and break the branch, a gentle pinch and bend it proper spots. Everyone has their own method of madness. Beauty pics above


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah this heat wave sucks.
I built a cold room that I intake from. this grow is in an attic, well over 120f outside my room. I have sealed the room and its staying 70-90 pretty steady.
I added co2 to help with the heat.

other then that its been going real good this first LED grow project of mine.
thanks for all the comments.

just started starbud flush, should have good fall color pics soon.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 28, 2015)

day 58 flower
Starbud is on flush
og gth #1 is falling over so i will build a top net for the next round.

Starbud grenades






both with og gth falling over






cool sun ring on monday at work


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 28, 2015)

clones
2x og gth#1
1x starbud
1x some type of girl scout cookies

under my t5 sunblaze 44


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice brother the next run is going to be ready to go by the time all the girls finish in the flower tent grade A+ job looking forward to seeing some cured buds you did well with that LED


----------



## Ministry Grower (Jun 28, 2015)

I am very impressed, you definitely know what you are doing. I hope you continue to share with us your grows.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Very nice brother the next run is going to be ready to go by the time all the girls finish in the flower tent grade A+ job looking forward to seeing some cured buds you did well with that LED


thanks bro. I really do appreciate all the kind words. I will have harvest/trim pics also cured. I did my fair research on LEDS and this reflector sure kicked ass for the price of 300$.
I would like to get a 1/4 pound or better to pay for its self this run. not that i'm selling it. its for me!

I will be getting one more LED light I think for my mango tango and blueberry headband.
should be doing 2 scrogs in my space. just costs alot to get started.



Ministry Grower said:


> I am very impressed, you definitely know what you are doing. I hope you continue to share with us your grows.


thanks man. i've been watching my buddys and other growers on RIU and YT for a long time. just followed my own feeding cycle. this is my first grow per say, but i do help my buddys alot with dwc scrogs.
they are drooling over my plants, lol beginners luck  and lucky genetics from my seeds order.


----------



## GrowinWizer10 (Jun 29, 2015)

damn bro, nice job..... LED scared me cuz of the price i never got into them which i still want to throw one in for the non heat and extra yields but i see yours came out great in the pics


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 29, 2015)

Great job man! Can you give us a little info on what you are using for nutes? I like how the buds are filling out nicely!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 30, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> Great job man! Can you give us a little info on what you are using for nutes? I like how the buds are filling out nicely!


thanks man, yes i will post my nutes/feeding.

i use general hydroponics flora series,cal magic and grandmas unsulfered molasses " decided not to use sweeteners like AN budcandy after doing more research so i gave them away".
i use organic soil 2/3,coco coir 1/3 and 6 cups perlite

first 30 days is just fresh water. after that i started low on nutes like 500ppm wich is the 3G/2M/1B Veg grow nutes watered down and 1tsp of cal mag. i used 1 gal per feeding/watering half gal per plant.
I would do a feeding then fresh water alternating every 2 to 3 days. i dont think i went above 750ppm during veg cycle.


switching to flower i used 2B/2M/2G transtion nutes about 800ppm for 3 weeks
also between feeding i fed them 1tsp Molasses and 1tsp cal mag in fresh water.

friday i feed nutes
sunday molasses/cal mag water
tuesday i feed nutes
thursday just fresh water


after three weeks i switch to 3B/2M/1G flower nutes about 1k-1.2k ppm


friday i feed nutes
sunday molasses/cal mag water
tuesday i feed nutes
thursday just fresh water

I only use molasses from week 1-6 in flower.

then its just feeding nutes/calmag till finish. I like a 9 day flush. also B/M/G stands for Bloom,Micro and Grow

hope this helps other people.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Very in depth! I recently bought a lot of AN products and have been reading more and more that they work but are way over priced. You gave bud candy away? What did you read that was bad? I'm thinking once all these nutes are finished, going with the whole General Organics Bio lineup. WAY cheaper and I've read that it's just as good as as any AN product. I was thinking of doing a soil-less coco coir/ perlite mix with my next Mars II project.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 30, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> friday i feed nutes
> sunday molasses/cal mag water
> tuesday i feed nutes
> thursday just fresh water


It's amazing to me how many different ways there are to go about this. I've had to adapt to my circumstances -- since I had bug issues I have to water thoroughly and then let them dry out, so I only water every 5 days. It is less than optimal and they are not living up to their full potential, but they are also not looking stressed. So we do what we have to do. It does make it tough with nutes though, because it means if I use fresh water every other time, then they only get nutes every 10 days. I won't be getting the proverbial pound any time soon, but I do OK. 

And as a side note, one beautiful thing about Grow Journals (as opposed to regular threads in the forum) is that you can share what you're doing that works, and no one is jumping on to rag on your lights and tell you what you should be using. It's kind of a breath of fresh air to just see the results and get some support, without all the negative comments and opinions. Rock on.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 30, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> Thanks for the info! Very in depth! I recently bought a lot of AN products and have been reading more and more that they work but are way over priced. You gave bud candy away? What did you read that was bad? I'm thinking once all these nutes are finished, going with the whole General Organics Bio lineup. WAY cheaper and I've read that it's just as good as as any AN product. I was thinking of doing a soil-less coco coir/ perlite mix with my next Mars II project.



well i read alot of people saying AN budcandy had a burnt plastic taste. after my quart jars of GH Flora are gone. i am going to try Blue Planet Nutrients. the three part organic farmers pride gallon jugs are 60$ for all three. so ya that's my next move i think.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 30, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> It's amazing to me how many different ways there are to go about this. I've had to adapt to my circumstances -- since I had bug issues I have to water thoroughly and then let them dry out, so I only water every 5 days. It is less than optimal and they are not living up to their full potential, but they are also not looking stressed. So we do what we have to do. It does make it tough with nutes though, because it means if I use fresh water every other time, then they only get nutes every 10 days. I won't be getting the proverbial pound any time soon, but I do OK.
> 
> And as a side note, one beautiful thing about Grow Journals (as opposed to regular threads in the forum) is that you can share what you're doing that works, and no one is jumping on to rag on your lights and tell you what you should be using. It's kind of a breath of fresh air to just see the results and get some support, without all the negative comments and opinions. Rock on.


thanks man, i am really happy about this project. a lot of great comments and learning info here at RIU. 
I just wanted to share the way i did my grow.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> well i read alot of people saying AN budcandy had a burnt plastic taste. after my quart jars of GH Flora are gone. i am going to try Blue Planet Nutrients. the three part organic farmers pride gallon jugs are 60$ for all three. so ya that's my next move i think.


Burnt plastic? That's crazy but funny lol. 
I'll be jumping ship on AN because of high prices. The more reasons, the better.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jun 30, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> Burnt plastic? That's crazy but funny lol.
> I'll be jumping ship on AN because of high prices. The more reasons, the better.


yeah i just don't wanna mess up the natural flavors.
check out medgrower1 on YT. he uses blue planet nutes with great results, also you can use his name for 5%off.
i'm all about saving some money.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> yeah i just don't wanna mess up the natural flavors.
> check out medgrower1 on YT. he uses blue planet nutes with great results, also you can use his name for 5%off.
> i'm all about saving some money.


Ill definitely check Blue Planet out! Thanks OG!


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice grow. What LED light is that exactly ? Also what did you think of it looks like it worked well.. Im looking at picking up an LED for my 2 x 4 tent just no clue what one to go with..


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 1, 2015)

letitride said:


> Nice grow. What LED light is that exactly ? Also what did you think of it looks like it worked well.. Im looking at picking up an LED for my 2 x 4 tent just no clue what one to go with..


thanks, It is a Mars Hydro Reflector Series 600w 192x3. i think it worked well for my grow. there is better lights out now, like the mars2. for a 2foot by 4 foot space i would get the 144x3 450w or some type of mars2. nice thing about 144x3 is its made for 2x5ish flower space


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> thanks, It is a Mars Hydro Reflector Series 600w 192x3. i think it worked well for my grow. there is better lights out now, like the mars2. for a 2foot by 4 foot space i would get the 144x3 450w or some type of mars2. nice thing about 144x3 is its made for 2x5ish flower space


Thx for the reply. So the Mars 2 is a newer model then the reflector serious? How was your yield with the LED ?


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> thanks, It is a Mars Hydro Reflector Series 600w 192x3. i think it worked well for my grow. there is better lights out now, like the mars2. for a 2foot by 4 foot space i would get the 144x3 450w or some type of mars2. nice thing about 144x3 is its made for 2x5ish flower space


I also don't see a 144x3 450w can you link it for me pls ! thx


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 1, 2015)

letitride said:


> Thx for the reply. So the Mars 2 is a newer model then the reflector serious? How was your yield with the LED ?


yes the mars 2 is newer. i'll let you know on yeild. starbud is gonna get cut down this sunday and og gth is 10 days after that.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 1, 2015)

letitride said:


> I also don't see a 144x3 450w can you link it for me pls ! thx


http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VZRb8flVhws


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VZRb8flVhws


Thx i was looking under the mars 2 section not the reflector series. Do these compare to the mars 2 or different technology Do you know?


----------



## RoDDin (Jul 1, 2015)

Did my grow n somehow mar2 lights made the buds really densed if compared to a cob unit I had.


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Did my grow n somehow mar2 lights made the buds really densed if compared to a cob unit I had.


nice what one did you have ?


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 1, 2015)

letitride said:


> Thx i was looking under the mars 2 section not the reflector series. Do these compare to the mars 2 or different technology Do you know?


only thing i know is reflector is 3watt diodes and mars2 is 5watt


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> only thing i know is reflector is 3watt diodes and mars2 is 5watt


I see that i wonder what is better.....


----------



## RoDDin (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm using m2 900w. Planning to get a second one. Odyssey is right though, it's really good value for money.


----------



## letitride (Jul 1, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> I'm using m2 900w. Planning to get a second one. Odyssey is right though, it's really good value for money.


seems like great value i think I'm gonna get one for 2 x 4 tent. Just trying to figure out witch one to get...


----------



## RoDDin (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm using a 5 x 5 tent. N I need 2. Maybe one 700w should be ok?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 1, 2015)

Mars II 1600w






Quick Overview

LED Output Power:324pcs*5watt

Draw Power:110V/780W, 240V/736W

Dimension:520x520x90mm(20.5*20.5*3.5 in)

Voltage:AC85~265V

Coverage:5'x5' feet

Warehouse:USA,AU,UK.




RoDDin said:


> I'm using a 5 x 5 tent. N I need 2. Maybe one 700w should be ok?


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 3, 2015)

start of day 63 flower

both






starbud pics





















2 more days and starbud is getting chopped.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow that last photo is bad ass could be on the cover of a magazine great job


----------



## letitride (Jul 4, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> start of day 63 flower
> 
> both
> 
> ...


wow looks nice !!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Wow that last photo is bad ass could be on the cover of a magazine great job


Thanks bro, better pics on Sunday!



letitride said:


> wow looks nice !!


Thanks a lot man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2015)

Totally agree with DN, that last pic is High Times worthy! Great job Odyssey


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree with DN, that last pic is High Times worthy! Great job Odyssey


Thanks dude , really appreciate it.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 5, 2015)

ok day 65 starbud harvest










































cured starbud pics later.

10 more days for og gth #1 harvest.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 5, 2015)

That's some killer looking bud man. Impressive LED grow! Makes my mouth water lol.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 5, 2015)

Killed the LED grow brother i would love to see what you can do with a HPS but i am happy with your LED


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 5, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> That's some killer looking bud man. Impressive LED grow! Makes my mouth water lol.


Hell yeah thanks


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 5, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Killed the LED grow brother i would love to see what you can do with a HPS but i am happy with your LED


Yeah I would like hps 1k , just issues with heat. Thanks again!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 7, 2015)

day 66 flower

og ghost train haze #1 just falling over on flush.











lst clones recovering






will try and get better pics of og gth.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 9, 2015)

starbud pics got just over 60 grams



























gonna chop OG GTH on sunday it looks like.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 9, 2015)

Great job enjoy all the hard work as paid off


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 9, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Great job enjoy all the hard work as paid off


thanks bro, needs a few weeks to cure. but I tried some and got some good giggles from it


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 9, 2015)

Great stuff always taste better when you grow your own just like me and my home brew spirits i think they taste better then the shit you get from the shop but that's just me


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 13, 2015)

Smoke report on the StarBud? Or are you letting it cure all the way in the mason jars first?


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 13, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> Smoke report on the StarBud? Or are you letting it cure all the way in the mason jars first?


its fire man, tastes and smells so good for only 8 days cure. its at that sticky cure point, when a joint last forever


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 13, 2015)

chopped og gth
smells amazing I cant wait to try this stuff.






















will do more updates on clones and my next round


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 13, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> chopped og gth
> smells amazing I cant wait to try this stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice yield. Sweet colas!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 13, 2015)

next clone round in veg till my new clones have roots.
back 2 are og gth #1
front left girl scout cookies
front right starbud






















about it so far.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 14, 2015)

I just bought a bunch of new beans. GSC is one of them! Can't wait to see yours finished!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 14, 2015)

GrowGorilla said:


> I just bought a bunch of new beans. GSC is one of them! Can't wait to see yours finished!


hell yeah, its a clone from my buddy's strain so i know its frosty.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jul 14, 2015)

some fresh bubble hash og ghost train haze


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> some fresh bubble hash og ghost train haze


Nice this is going to knock your socks right off your feet  great job


----------



## smackda (Aug 10, 2015)

Any new updates on the grow? Bought the Mars 1 600w LED for my 4x2x5 grow tent. Can't wait to see more of your grow man!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 10, 2015)

smackda said:


> Any new updates on the grow? Bought the Mars 1 600w LED for my 4x2x5 grow tent. Can't wait to see more of your grow man!


Yeah more updates soon! Thanks.


----------



## cHriz9r (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey odyssegrower, i'm watching your grow Report very Interested.

Your result looks Amazing!

i'm Thinking of replace my hps and with one of These Mars hydro LEDs. 

As they offer the reflector Series now with 5w Chips do you think this would be a good Choice ? it would be 192x5 (980w) or would you recommand the 192x3w version ?

i'm not sure which one to get...

Hope to read from
you

cHriz9r


----------



## Sarahu (Aug 11, 2015)

*OdysseyGrower, love what you doing, good job, keep going, looking forward your next harvest.*


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 11, 2015)

cHriz9r said:


> Hey odyssegrower, i'm watching your grow Report very Interested.
> 
> Your result looks Amazing!
> 
> ...


Jump on the 5w chips version man, light is more intense


----------



## cHriz9r (Aug 11, 2015)

do you think i will get Heat issues? my tent is only for 2-4 plants 1.5ftx1.5ft

i have Air condition in the room Around the tent so i'm Not sure if Heat would be an Issue with 980w Light. also i have vents for getting Air in and Out the tent

for sure i Agree that more Light is better but i also read something about an overpowered tent and Heat issues with the 900w Light it was on 2 Site in this Report


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> *OdysseyGrower, love what you doing, good job, keep going, looking forward your next harvest.*


Thanks Sarah

Pretty sure your assistant Ann sold me my light

I've been very pleased with your products

I'm in the market right now for another light, I did not see a link for the new 5 W reflector series


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 11, 2015)

cHriz9r said:


> Hey odyssegrower, i'm watching your grow Report very Interested.
> 
> Your result looks Amazing!
> 
> ...


Well I don't see a problem running the 5 W version for a 4 x 4 flowering space I'm using the 3 W in that area and it seems fine

I can't really compare the two because I have not tried the 5 W version but I'm going to buy one soon

These lights produce little heat so with an AC and proper ventilation you should have no problem


----------



## Sarahu (Aug 11, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> Thanks Sarah
> 
> Pretty sure your assistant Ann sold me my light
> 
> ...


thank you Odyssey, Ann is my assistant, she is very nice, if you can't find the link of the 5w reflector, you can email Ann , she will help you. You will need more light to grow? Please mentioned her you are the return customer, so she will give some discount.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 12, 2015)

here is an update, some minor chaos.

relocated my room till it cools down.

GSC clone went back to my buddy he killed his off, lucky for him I was still in veg
OG Ghost train haze is strong just not what i'm looking for.

so far I'm just doing starbud, i will have my clones ready soon. mango tango,blueberry headband and Starbud

starbud reeady for flower after my clones have roots
















clones






and threw my og gth outside, killing it off.











thats it for now, gonna have updates soon with my new light hopefully.
thanks for reading, more to come!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 12, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> thank you Odyssey, Ann is my assistant, she is very nice, if you can't find the link of the 5w reflector, you can email Ann , she will help you. You will need more light to grow? Please mentioned her you are the return customer, so she will give some discount.


ok will do, I still don't see any 5w reflector panels on your site.


----------



## Sarahu (Aug 12, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> ok will do, I still don't see any 5w reflector panels on your site.


Our new website will on line in 10 days, so we haven't change the specification on the website now, you can email ANN first, she will help you.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 15, 2015)

Going to be at Seattle hemp fest today


Bringing some Starbud

will have pics of that when I get back.


----------



## smackda (Aug 15, 2015)

Plants are loving the Mars 1 600W LED! Grown 5 inches since Wednesday!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 16, 2015)

I will have my hempfest pics up later today, we had a blast!
we meet Coralreefer and Charlo Greene~~ Tommy Chongs stand was closed by the time we got their


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is My Hemp Fest 2015 photo's Seattle

welcome to Hemp Fest






we smoked a Starbud Joint with Coral "CoralReefer420" she was really nice. Coral on Left, My Girlfriend in Middle and myself on Right.






Cana Bus











Leafly






Rapping Sharks what up!






Elemental seeds, I got the Mango Tango last year for freebee's. its now a cup winning strain. all the seed vendors loved my Starbud and can't wait to see my Mango Tango grow.
I was bummed Hortilab's was not their 






Random fun Pics
dude with a big lizard named Dick










































some Dirt






no Tommy Chong but here is his empty stand






sunset at Hemp Fest






wheel as we leave Seattle






Hope you all enjoy it was fun!


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 16, 2015)

Looked like you had a good time there


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 16, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Looked like you had a good time there


yeah it was good fun bro


----------



## aphrodisia (Aug 16, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Well, that gives me some hope, your buds look great. I'm one week into flower with mine (100x3 in a 2'x4' space over two plants), and for various reasons the grow has been kind of weak. It's a long story, but I have heat issues in the space and thought I could get away with a summer indoor by running LEDs at night... but I won't be doing it again.
> 
> We're at the beginning of what is predicted to be a 10+ day heat wave, I have no AC, so this is sort of a torture test for the plants. That said, the grow space is only running at about 2 degrees warmer than the ambient temp of the room its in, which is pretty impressive (the problem is the room was 87 degrees at 10pm when the lights come on tonight, and its going to be hotter tomorrow...).
> 
> ...



I dont think heat is the issue. Its actually recommended when growing with Leds to keep ambient temps higher (85 - 90 range) than when using HIDs (75 - 85 range), its most likely the Leds you are using. Not all Leds are the same quality and the 300w you say you are using is probably not powerful enough. How big is your grow space ?


----------



## aphrodisia (Aug 17, 2015)

aphrodisia said:


> I dont think heat is the issue. Its actually recommended when growing with Leds to keep ambient temps higher (85 - 90 range) than when using HIDs (75 - 85 range), its most likely the Leds you are using. Not all Leds are the same quality and the 300w you say you are using is probably not powerful enough. How big is your grow space ?



Whoops forget my question I see its 8 square feet. For that size of space you probably need something like the reflector series (192 x 3w) which odyssey is using.


----------



## aphrodisia (Aug 17, 2015)

cHriz9r said:


> Hey odyssegrower, i'm watching your grow Report very Interested.
> 
> Your result looks Amazing!
> 
> ...



Personally I would go for the 192 x 5w reflector as the 5w chips offer greater penetration and more raw power.


----------



## aphrodisia (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey odysseyGrower what was the final dry weight on the OG ghost train haze ? Nice grow man.


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 17, 2015)

aphrodisia said:


> Whoops forget my question I see its 8 square feet. For that size of space you probably need something like the reflector series (192 x 3w) which odyssey is using.


Actually I was using a Reflector series 96 x 3 -- sorry I wasn't thinking, my 100x3 (Old style discontinued) was in a different space. That grow had a lot of issues, and I ended out having to take it down early. It's hanging and drying now, but the final weight won't be a useful number.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 17, 2015)

aphrodisia said:


> Hey odysseyGrower what was the final dry weight on the OG ghost train haze ? Nice grow man.


Just over 60 grams per plant, little over 1/4lb total, thanks for commenting


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 17, 2015)

hey odysseygrower, just found this thred and read up, nice grow.. i had asked on other threads about the mars led's and was told they are cheap crap,,and u get what u pay for....ur grow looks very good and im impressed on the mars led.. anyways can u give me a link to the mars light u have from amazon? i just switched ovewr from hps/mh to the new ceramic discharge lighting after 20+ years under hps/mh and im happy with the change so far.. i wanted to try led but as i said i was told the mars was crap and didnt want to spend a thousand dollars to cover a 4x4 grow...
ended up spending a thousand on 2 315 watt cdl's to cover a 4x6ft flood table,,but id like to try an led still,,im just kind of wearry with led as the tech is always improving and im scared the led i buy will be outdated in a year...also it seams watt per watt u need a 600 watt led or 600 watt hid to cover a 4x4 area so were is the electrical savings? are these guys in the led threds blowing smoke up my a$$?? seems your doing just fine with that mars led, and covering a 3ft square area correct? are u using any other light with it or just the led?? anyways good job,,grow well,,and good will


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 17, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey odysseygrower, just found this thred and read up, nice grow.. i had asked on other threads about the mars led's and was told they are cheap crap,,and u get what u pay for....ur grow looks very good and im impressed on the mars led.. anyways can u give me a link to the mars light u have from amazon? i just switched ovewr from hps/mh to the new ceramic discharge lighting after 20+ years under hps/mh and im happy with the change so far.. i wanted to try led but as i said i was told the mars was crap and didnt want to spend a thousand dollars to cover a 4x4 grow...
> ended up spending a thousand on 2 315 watt cdl's to cover a 4x6ft flood table,,but id like to try an led still,,im just kind of wearry with led as the tech is always improving and im scared the led i buy will be outdated in a year...also it seams watt per watt u need a 600 watt led or 600 watt hid to cover a 4x4 area so were is the electrical savings? are these guys in the led threds blowing smoke up my a$$?? seems your doing just fine with that mars led, and covering a 3ft square area correct? are u using any other light with it or just the led?? anyways good job,,grow well,,and good will


It's pretty much a 4x4 scrog I'm covering with the light. It draws 370watts with both switches on at 110v even less at 220v
Veg is less power with only 1 switch on
Just because it rated at 600w the power consumption is much lower

I've not had any problems or burnt out LEDs in two veg and flower cycles. Seems well made to me.

Just my 2 cents peace


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Aug 18, 2015)

my girlfriends plant grew balls.






killed it


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2015)

haha to bad but awesome picture!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I had a lot of problems with fox farm soil.
gave my clones caterpillars and some type of burn that stunned them bad and they looked like crap....water only feeding.
I'm not really sure what happened, but I will not use them again. that's for sure.

here is the StarBud all sickly from the fox farm soil. 8/22











So I ended up buying Roots Organic soil and did a 50/50mix with a coco coir 70/30 perlite mix.
Transplanted to 7gal pot. I rinsed most of the old fox farm soil away.
Vegged two weeks or so, to recover the plant. no nutes, just water and nutes from the organic soil.

I gotta say this soil/coco mix is awesome. healed my plant up great.
I'm now flowering and on my normal feeding cycle as posted before.

this is 9/22 day 11 flower
















this is 9/28 day 18 flower











I also grew some blue oyster mushrooms from my Co2 boxes.











used vermiculite and coco coir substrate mix Vermic70/Coco30 and re colonized the bags and taped closed. free co2 to re use now.

about it so far. back on track.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 1, 2015)

day 20 flower

just some pictures of the Starbud plant before i thin it out and finish lolli popping it to the bottom of the net.
































about it, full strength flower 3-2-1 nutes on friday


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 8, 2015)

finished putting most of my veg room together.
11 Starbud clones under 4-4ft t5 ho 6500k and 2x 2-4ft t12 6500k for now.











last of the og ghost train haze outdoors.











more StarBud indoor flower pics tomorrow.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 9, 2015)

StarBud day 28 flower looking good so far.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 11, 2015)

day 30 Starbud going to start filling out nice now.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 17, 2015)

StarBud day 35 flower.



























looking great more to come


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2015)

You did well bringing her back mate, she's in fine form now


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> You did well bringing her back mate, she's in fine form now


thanks bro. she is a monster now


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 18, 2015)

DAY 37 flower
just fed cal mag and molasses water. one more week of molasses.






more to come


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 20, 2015)

lst'd starbud clones. they are little tanks.












more flower pics later this week


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2015)

Solid effort mate, she's a beast  
Nice looking clones too, nice and healthy!!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Solid effort mate, she's a beast
> Nice looking clones too, nice and healthy!!


thanks man

day41 flower starbud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2015)

Holy crap mate, she's really stacking now


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy crap mate, she's really stacking now


yeah the last 30 days of flower they really stack on weight, its always fun to watch.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Oct 27, 2015)

well I got some Candyland og at the rec shop here in WA and got 2 seeds in my 1/4oz






sativa dom platinum gsc and gdp cross. gonna try them out already cracked open and in rock wool for now.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Nov 2, 2015)

Just ordered the new reflector series light from Mars Hydro 192x5 epistar 5watt and my 1gallon jugs of blue planet nutrients organic series 3 part.
I cant wait!! more Starbud flower pics later this week.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Nov 5, 2015)

day 55 flower Starbud on flush now.
















Starbud clones and 2 new seedlings Candyland OG
















thats about it. my new light comes monday!!


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Nov 8, 2015)

You fucking killed it man


----------



## noysy (Nov 8, 2015)

Impressive for mars


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Nov 8, 2015)

Kannah-krazy said:


> You fucking killed it man


thanks bro



noysy said:


> Impressive for mars


Thanks, my 5watt panel comes tomorrow and I will be doing side by side scrog 3 watt vs 5 watt.


----------



## noysy (Nov 8, 2015)

Will be indeed interesting, im still rocking the orig marshydro 300w bahah.

She goes ok though for a ol girl!


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Nov 12, 2015)

day 62 flower starbud






about 3 more days till harvest.


----------



## Traplife (Jan 5, 2016)

good lord, how much did you harvest? im running a 2 plants under a mars hydro 600 right now, after vegging for two months and flipped maybe 5 days ago now.


----------



## superbak3d (Jan 5, 2016)

But but, according to RIU, mars doesn't grow weed.


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Jan 5, 2016)

Traplife said:


> good lord, how much did you harvest? im running a 2 plants under a mars hydro 600 right now, after vegging for two months and flipped maybe 5 days ago now.


6oz off this one plant.


----------



## Traplife (Jan 8, 2016)

OdysseyGrower said:


> 6oz off this one plant.


Thats great to hear! i cant wait to harvest! I'm only 7 days into 12/12 tho


----------

